# Bikeläden in Freiburg - Erfahrungsberichte



## freazzz (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Freiburg ist einer der Städte, wo es an fast jeder Ecke einen Fahrradladen gibt. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr schon mal mit einzelnen Händler gemacht?

Es gibt da einen vom ersten Blick coolen Laden neben dem Schwabentor - Radikal. Man kommt rein und findet dort richtig schöne bikes und coole Inneneinrichtung. Dann sieht man die Leute die dort arbeiten und.... "Krasse Schei*** was soll das ganze?!?!" - möchte man dann aufschreien  Aroganz gekoppelt mit Inkompetenz - so kann ich die Einstellung eines der Besitzer (und gleichzeitig Mitarbeiter) bezeichnen. Der zweite ist schon um einiges freundlicher - leider trifft man ihn dort viel zu selten... 

Aber leider nicht nur der Umgang mit Kunden ist im Radikal dürftig! Auch der Service lässt viel mehr zu wünschen übrig! Ich werde später noch mein Erfahrungsbericht ergänzen...

Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung ;-) Ich glaube, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der diese Erfahrung gemacht hat, oder? Ich möchte hier keine Namen nennen, ihr wisst wen ich meine ;-) Auf jeden Fall habe ich schon von einigen Leuten mitbekommen, dass sie so ähnliche Erfahrungen wie ich gemacht haben!

Zum Glück gibts ja genug andere Händler... Für mich ist Radikal auf jeden Fall für immer gestorben.

Viel bessere Erfahrungen hatte ich mit der "Fabrik" (neben dem botanischen Garten). Es ist eher eine Werkstatt als ein MTB-spezielisierter Laden. Dafür wird man dort recht herzlich empfangen und findet immer kompetente Rat und Hilfe - z.B. bei kleineren Reparaturen...

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Meinungen zum Thema postet.


----------



## Golkonda (3. Februar 2009)

mein favorit ist radieschen in vauban. kompetente hilfe, sehr nette leute, die sich auch dann um mich gekümmert haben, wenn die problemlösung viel zeit in anspruch nahm, aber wenig umsatz brachte. die haben auch eine selbsthilfewerkstatt, wo man selber rumschrauben kann und wenn das passende werkzeug mal nicht da ist, kann mann auch das zeug aus dem laden benutzen. meine erfahrung ist auf jedenfall sehr subjektiv, andere mögen andere erfahrungen, machen aber es ist definitiv der erste laden wo ich, nur weil ich auf das alte zeug stehe und alles zerbastelt kriege, nicht als spinner abgetan wurde......manchmal gibt es an der theke eine schlange an wartenden, dass liegt aber daran, dass sie sich um jeden sehr genau kümmern....aber probiert es selber mal

weniger empfehlenswert: lebensrad in der eschholzstr. kompetent aber unsympathisch und arrogant

s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (4. Februar 2009)

Golkonda schrieb:


> weniger empfehlenswert: lebensrad in der eschholzstr. kompetent aber unsympathisch und arrogant



Ich war zwar schon länger nicht mehr dort, bin aber immer recht gern dorthin gegangen. Jens ist kompentent, aber auch sehr direkt und sagt Dir seine Meinung undiplomatisch ins Gesicht. Das kann man auch als _unsympathisch und arrogant_ interpretieren 

Ich fand das Lebensrad auch immer vergleichsweise preiswert (natürlich nicht im Vergleich zu einem Online-Shop).


----------



## horstj (4. Februar 2009)

radikal finde ich auch etwas seltsam. sortiment ist ganz o.k. und die leute jung und frisch, aber die service einstellung ist moderat und die technische kompetenz geht über das richtigrumhalten des schlüssels nicht hinaus. nach einer sehr unsaubern montage eines steuersatzes habe ich dort erstmal abstand genommen.

in freiburg ist m.E. auffallend, dass sortiment und kompetenz in keiner weise zusammenhängen, teure bis highend räder im schaufenster gehen mit minimalen schrauberqualitäten zusammen. Umgekehrt aber auch. Große Werkstatt heißt auch nicht notwendig gute Werkstatt.

abgesehen davon gab es diesen thread nicht schon mal?

sport tout terrain ist auch so ein Fall, top Sortiment mit Bionicon, Rotwild, Cube, oft blendend über Neues informiert, aber bei Reparaturfragen ist die Verunsicherung oft greifbar.


----------



## Zep2008 (4. Februar 2009)

*Meine  Erfahrung:*



*Tolopilos Fahrrad Center Gundelfingen:*

*Preiswert, eigentlich so günstig wie ein e-shop, bestellt dir auch alles, ist auch in kürzester Zeit da. Keine abnahmeverpflichtung, Haben mir bei kleineren Reparaturen sofort geholfen, unentgeltlich.*



*Hild und die Nähmaschinen: *

*Teuer, schlechte Beratung, wollen dir nicht einmal was bestellen, angeblich zu viel Aufwand. Verkäufer hat keine Ahnung , fährt selber kein Rad???*



*Höser Waldkirch:*

*Die beste Werkstatt die ich kenne, der sagt dir seine Meinung aber direkt.*



*Pedal+ in der Wiehre:*

*Sehr nett, kompetente Leute*


----------



## MO_Thor (4. Februar 2009)

....ööhm....ich hab mit Radikal ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Bislang zwei Bikes dort mehrfach zwecks Umbauten oder Service gehabt - keins davon dort gekauft! - und ich wurde immer korrekt, freundlich und sehr umfassend beraten und bedient.
Grad eben hab ich meine radelnde Resterampe dort abgeholt (ein DJ-Hardtail, zu einem FR-Hardtail umgebaut). Mit dem Mitarbeiter dort hab ich etwa noch ne halbe Stunde geschwätzt, nebenher durfte ich einen grade eingetrudelten VP Free-Rahmen bewundern und mich noch zu einer Probefahrt einladen lassen (leider nich vom VP Free).
Ich hab mir Radikal bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
In der Fahrradwerkstatt in der "Fabrik" war ich auch schon des öfteren, vor allem an den Selberschraub-Nachmittagen. Auch da ein ähnliches Bild: alle nett und freundlich und vor allem hilfsbereit. Ok, das Selberschraubwerkzeug ist oft im leidigen Zustand, aber wenn man nett fragt, bekommt man vom Chefschrauber das passende Tool ausgeliehen.
Hmmm...wo war ich noch? Bei Dynamo, aber das ist schon Jahre her. Die haben mir meine Bremse falsch montiert, deshalb ist sie auf der ersten Ausfahrt geplatzt...
Hild....joa, typischer ZEG-Händler eben. Entweder wird man von den Mitarbeitern ignoriert oder überfallartig rundumbetreut.

Insgesamt betrachtet finde ich die Freiburger Shops bisher am besten. Ich kenne ein paar in Berlin, dann in meiner Heimat im Leine/Solling-Gebiet und in Hannover. In Sachen Kompetenz, Auswahl und allgemeinem Marktüberblick sind die Freiburger für mich noch das Maß aller Dinge.
Das nur dazu


----------



## waldman (4. Februar 2009)

Golkonda schrieb:


> weniger empfehlenswert: lebensrad in der eschholzstr. kompetent aber unsympathisch und arrogant
> 
> s.


 habe bisher nur gute erfahrung mitm lebensrad gemacht.
schätze dort die ehrlichkeit und kompetenz.


----------



## xXwannabeXx (4. Februar 2009)

Dynamo - Wiehre

Kleiner Laden ,der nahezu alles innerhalb von 24h schafft. Der Service ist einsame Spitze ,nur Teile sollte man sich keine andrehen lassen. Die Preise für Teile sind stark überteuert.
Eventuell ist der Service auch etwas teurer. Hier habe ich allerdings nur den Vergleich mit Petermann und der zählt nicht wirklich.


----------



## blackleaf (4. Februar 2009)

mir fehlen die vergleichsmöglichkeiten was service- bzw. reperaturkompetenzen u. ich bin (leider) recht unfähig was bikeschrauberei angeht, aber mit den arbeiten an meinem radel die im radikal durchgeführt wurden, war ich bis jetzt zufrieden. allerdings kann ich mich dem thread-eröffner nur anschließen, was den einen mitarbeiten im radikal angeht. finds voll, dass das mal jemand sagt, ich hab schon gedacht ich bin der einzige dem's so geht. hab mich von der person so richtig "von oben herab" behandelt gefühlt nach dem motto: ich chef, du nix! außerdem immer abartig unsympatisch. hätten mich die 2 anderen kollegen nicht überzeugt, dass es auch anders geht, hätt ich schon lang den laden gewechselt. außerdem wie gesagt, dachte es geht nur mir so, kommt ja auch nicht unbedingt jeder bikeladenmitarbeiter mit mir klarso, nach dem das raus ist, hoffe ich auch das wir von ein u. der selben person reden
beitrag von freazzz stimmt mich auf jeden nachdenklich, vielleicht sollt ich doch den laden wechseln andererseits sind die 2 kollgen meiner meinung nach absolut in ordnung u. sympatisch. und dynamo geht klar? der wär bei mir um die ecke...


----------



## kingofdirt (6. Februar 2009)

Radsport Sütterlin hat auch eine sehr gute Werkstatt! Dort ist ein recht junger Meister der auch selbst viel Rad fährt, der kennt sich auch mit moderner Technik wirklich auf Meisterniveau aus! lasst euch nicht vom konservativen äußeren täuschen!

Der Bike Palast hat sehr gute Preise und was XC Sachen angeht sichelich die meiste Ahnung in ganz Südbaden da dort der Chef selbst schon einige große Rennen gewonnen hat und auch sonstige Pro's ein und ausgehen. Aber auch hier eher ne direkt Art 

Dynamo ist immer gut!

tolle Klamotten findet man fast nur im Extratour, haben auch immer viel da, allg nett zum durchstöbern.

Werkstätten ohne gelernte Mechaniker oder sogar Meister sollte man für ernsthafte Arbeiten eher meiden, sonst lieber selbst informieren und dann selber machen.

zum Glück haben wir soviel auswahl


----------



## luke (6. Februar 2009)

Dynamo, ganz klar! kompetenzmäßig geht da nix drüber, und die leute sind nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norganic (10. Februar 2009)

ich sach DYNAMO. einfach klasse. obwohl ich mein rad im radikal gekauft habe. helfen die jungs mir schnell und vor allem gerne. der laden am schwabentor geht gar net. der blonde herr mit dem zopf ist arrogant, inkompetent und die unfreundlichkeit in person. ich könnt da sachen erzählen das es einem die haare zu berge stehen lassen würde. mir tut es nur für den anderen, zweiten besitzer leid. der iss echt net und muss die suppe auslöffeln die der "zopf" kocht.  
gruss aus dem stürmischen freiburg 

norganic


----------



## soprano (10. Februar 2009)

welchen laden am schwabentor meinst du?? extratour oder doch radikal??


----------



## blackleaf (10. Februar 2009)

"blonde herr mit dem zopf" in norganics beitrag sagt eigentlich alles

bin aber echt im zwiespalt; wegen einem den laden wechseln?! allerdings lass ich gut kohle da und dafür erwarte ich eigentlich auch dass ich "rundumzufrieden" bin. und eben, die anderen 2 können einem echt leid. frag mich wie die dait klar kommen, der passt menschlich einfach nicht rein...


----------



## luke (12. Februar 2009)

also mal langsam. man kann zu den leuten stehen wie man will, aber hier so über den daniel herzuziehen, finde ich nicht richtig, das ist hier im forum meiner meinung nach auch nicht der richtige rahmen! es ist höchstens unprofessionell von ihm, dass er seine laune manchmal nicht hinten anstellen kann. man muss ja auch nicht allen sympathisch sein, oder?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Februar 2009)

luke schrieb:


> also mal langsam. man kann zu den leuten stehen wie man will, aber hier so über den daniel herzuziehen, finde ich nicht richtig, das ist hier im forum meiner meinung nach auch nicht der richtige rahmen! es ist höchstens unprofessionell von ihm, dass er seine laune manchmal nicht hinten anstellen kann. man muss ja auch nicht allen sympathisch sein, oder?



Warum ist das nicht der richtige Rahmen?! Es geht doch bei dem Thema um Erfahrungen, die man in den verschiedenen Läden gemacht hat - dazu gehören auch negative. Es sagt ja keiner "geht bloß nicht zu Radikal". Die Art und Weise wie man in einem Geschäft behandelt wird ist doch ein wichtiges Kriterium. Jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## blackleaf (12. Februar 2009)

luke schrieb:


> also mal langsam. man kann zu den leuten stehen wie man will, aber hier so über den daniel herzuziehen, finde ich nicht richtig, das ist hier im forum meiner meinung nach auch nicht der richtige rahmen! es ist höchstens unprofessionell von ihm, dass er seine laune manchmal nicht hinten anstellen kann. man muss ja auch nicht allen sympathisch sein, oder?



versteh ich jetzt auch nicht. klar sollte man aufpassen, nicht unfair zu werden. aber wenn solche erfahrungen nicht im forum ausgetauscht werden können, wie bzw. wo dann (außer von mann zu mann). soll ich zu den beiden anderen und sagen, dass ich den laden eigentlich top find und mich absolut wohl bei ihnen fühl, aber dass der 3. mitarbeiter überhaupt nicht klar geht?!so abwegig wär's vielleicht gar nicht, wenn auch anders formuliert. hoffe freiburger ladenbesitzer lesen ibc forum. außerdem hab ich bereits gesagt, dass bestimmt auch nicht jeder mit mir klar kommt; allerdings fühl ich mich mit meiner (subjektiven) meinung bestätigt, da anscheinend "einige" die selbe erfahrung gemacht haben...
und wenn mit seinen launen nicht klar kommt bzw. mit einem breiten spektrum an kunden, sollte man kein verkäufer sein, basta!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.bikextra.de/mountainbike/schwarzwald-einkaufen.htm


Fahrrad Ecke Oberrau

vor einem Jahr mal ein Reinfall. ZEG Minihändler mit unklarem Sortiment. Laut webseite führt er alles, real aber nix. Verkäufer hatte verblüffend wenig Ahnung (dabei wollte ich ein einfaches Faltrad kaufen, eigentlich ZEG Ware dachte ich). Aber das waren nur Erfahrungen einmal mit einem dort.


Karstadt 
nix Beratung oder Werkstatt. Aber recht gutes oder sogar sehr gutes Sortiment sowohl bei Bekleidung als auch bei Teilen und Werkzeug (!). Fast alles da und in guter Qualität (ob es ein Werkzeug zum Einpressen von Steuersätzen gibt bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher ;-))


----------



## marc (12. Februar 2009)

luke schrieb:


> es ist höchstens unprofessionell von ihm, dass er seine laune manchmal nicht hinten anstellen kann. man muss ja auch nicht allen sympathisch sein, oder?



...Im Verkauf geht es nur um Professionalität. Wenn Man(n) die Kunden entsprechend behandelt hat man bald keine mehr. Blackleaf´s letzten Satz
kann ich nur unterschreiben.

Marc


----------



## luke (12. Februar 2009)

genau, es geht um erfahrungen, nicht um beleidigungen.


----------



## moerxer (17. Februar 2009)

Für Biker sind Dynamo, Metzger und extratour die erste Wahl. 
Für Fahrrad-Enthusiasten sind eher Das Radhaus in der Münchhofstraße, Pedal+ in der Günterstalerstraße und Der Fahrradladen im Rieselfeld (Peter Altnow) in der Rieselfeldallee 18 die erste Wahl. Die drei Letztgenannten leben das Thema Fahrrad, sehr freudvoll sich mit Ihnen auszutauschen.


----------



## soprano (17. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## Hillert (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Will nun auch mal was loswerden: ich kann die bisherigen Erfahrungen in Bezug auf den Laden Radikal nur bestätigen. Wurde schon öfters mehr als nur missachtet. Als ich es dann gewagt habe, etwas zu fragen, kam ich mir
wie ein Bittsteller vor - an welchen Kollegen ich da geraten bin, dürfte wohl allen klar sein.
Als ich neulich aus dem Laden bin (habe was gesucht, das sie nicht hatten und dann habe ich einen Fehler begangen: ich habe gefragt), war ich so angepisst, ich hätte am liebsten den Rest des Tages damit verbracht, jeden neuen Kunden, der den Laden bestritt, inständig davon abzuraten.

Ich frage mich wirklich, wie so ein Laden überleben kann. Wer halbwegs Durchblick hat, bestellt alle größeren Teile im Netz für die Hälfte. So ein Laden kann doch nur punkten, wenn er freundlich und nett ist, damit ich bereit bin, bei ihm die 20% Mehrpreis gerne zu lassen. 

Mir geht es auch nicht darum, hier gezielt einzelne Personen an den Pranger zu stellen, aber nach den Erfahrungen in diesem Laden kann ich 
nur jedem davon abraten, da etwas zu kaufen.

Grüße,

Hillert


----------



## deathmetalex (22. Februar 2009)

habe im radikal ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht.
- werkzeug umsonst ausgeliehen bekommen, mehrfach
- bekomme rabatt auf alle artikel, auch sonderangebote
- gutes sortiment, selbst 2,5 gabelöl
- garantiefall sofort gegen neuartikel umgetauscht bekommen ohne wenn
  und aber
- beratung für dinge die ich dort nicht gekauft habe

das mit der freundlichkeit ist mir schon in vielen läden aufgefallen, es gibt eininge "kauzige" radhändler in freiburg


----------



## MO_Thor (25. Februar 2009)

Hillert schrieb:


> Wer halbwegs Durchblick hat, bestellt alle größeren Teile im Netz für die Hälfte.


Dann mach doch und jammer nicht mehr über zu teure Läden. 
Läden haben nunmal Mehrausgaben gegenüber reinen Onlinehändlern. Dass das Geld irgendwie auch reinkommen muss, sollte wohl auch dir einleuchten. Das geht entweder über den Teileverkauf oder über Service. Aber dann gibts Zeitgenossen wie dich, die einen Laden als zu teuer empfinden, wenn er sein Zeugs zu einem für den Laden passenden Preis anbietet. 
Klar, wir alle sind Kunden und dürfen uns aussuchen, wo wir kaufen. Eigentlich sollte ich dir deshalb keinen Vorwurf machen, aber wenns heißt "Laden XY ist aber soviel teurer als im Netz", dann kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Radikal kann nunmal nicht mit Netzpreisen kommen.


----------



## Hillert (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Das hast du mich wohl missverstanden, bzw. ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Es geht nicht darum, dass ich kein Verständnis dafür habe, dass die Sachen im Laden teurer sind als im Netz, geht ja auch nicht anders.
Ich bin auch gerne bereit, diesen Mehrpreis zu zahlen und damit einen netten Laden zu unterstützen, in dem ich nett beraten werde. 

Ich hoffe das klargestellt zu haben. 

Grüße,

Hillert


----------



## Stompy (25. Februar 2009)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Läden haben nunmal Mehrausgaben gegenüber reinen Onlinehändlern.



Natürlich haben sie das, und ich bin ja auch bereit diesen Mehrpreis zu zahlen. Aber dafür müssen sie auch Leistungen bieten die es online nicht gibt (z.b. freundliche Beratung, Reparaturservice). Denn falls sie gegenüber den Versandhändlern nur Mehrpreise aber keine Vorteile bieten haben sie keine Existenzberechtigung. 
Deshalb ist diese Kundenfeindlichkeit in manchen Bikeshops echt unverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillert (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

kann Stompy nur beipflichten, die Shops müssen schon etwas für den 
Mehrpreis leisten, ansonsten gibt es eigentlich keine Gründe mehr, dort etwas zu kaufen.

Grüße,

Hillert


----------



## MO_Thor (25. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht liegts an meinen überwiegend positiven Eindrücken, die ich allgemein in Bikeshops gesammelt habe, vielleicht bin ich zu sehr Idealist. Euer Standpunkt leuchtet mir ein und ich sehe das genauso. Nur ist es so, dass ich ganz einfach andere Erfahrungen speziell mit Radikal gemacht habe. Auch der vielzitierte Herr mit dem Pferdeschwanz kam mir noch nie krumm. 
Hier in Freiburg habe ich noch keinen einzigen wirklich schlechten Laden gefunden (nicht so mies wie KEHA in Hannover, diverse Kleinstläden in Berlin oder der BOC in Göttingen). Selbst als Dynamo meine Bremse anfangs falsch montiert hatte, gabs letztlich doch nichts zu meckern. Die erneute Reperatur geschah auf Kulanz und meine Bremse wurde einen Tag lang vom Chef aufs Äußerste belastet. Unfreundlich war dabei nie jemand.


----------



## Zep2008 (27. Februar 2009)

Und dann gibt es noch die unzähligen Leute die sich Guten Rat im Fachhandel holen und dann im Netz bestellen. Da kann ich schon verstehen das dem einen oder andern die Kutteln hochkommen.

  Stefan


----------



## Lappi (27. Februar 2009)

Na, das sind ja tolle Aussichten als Biker in FR. Kann auf jeden Fall Hot-Bike in Waldkirch empfehlen ( ist ja fast noch im FR-Ländle). Kompetente Leute, bin mal mit einem Totalschaden angekommen und wollte aber noch am WE fahren und prompt  total unbürokratisch und kostenlos ein Testbike bekommen, des war so gut das ich es erst eine Woche später zurückgebracht habe....!!!
Wie die anderen Hot_bike Läden in FR und Gundelfingen sind weis ich nicht, aber wenn die die selbe Einstellung zum Rad haben ....


----------



## make65 (27. Februar 2009)

HotBike in Waldkirch kann ich auch empfehlen. Super Service, kompetente Werkstatt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (3. März 2009)

Kann mich MO Thor in Bezug auf *Radikal *anschließen. Habe dort schon oft und viel gekauft und gelegentlich für Besucher auch Bikes gemietet und konnte mich nie über Unfreundlichkeit beklagen. Bei einem Problem mit einem Mietbike gab's volle Kulanz ohne jede Diskussion. Große Auswahl an Verschleißteilen, die ich fast immer da kaufe, um den Laden zu unterstützen - schließlich brauche ich die auch öfter mal von einem Tag zum anderen. Habe aber da noch nichts arbeiten lassen, weil ich fast alles selbst schraube.

Bei *Dynamo *habe ich mal mitgebrachte Teile an- und umbauen lassen, da gabs dann schon die Bemerkung, dass man das nicht so gerne sieht. 

Als ich dann mal da was kaufen wollte, hieß es lange Printkataloge wälzen, keine Angaben zur Lieferzeit möglich und die Aussage, dass ich, was ich bestelle, auch 100 pro kaufen muss (ging u.a. um Klamotten/Protektoren, wo ja die Größe schon eine Rolle spielt). Von den Preisen ganz zu schweigen. Dafür kann der Shop nix, aber es spricht einfach viel zu viel gegen eine Bestellung unter solchen Umständen im Vergleich zum Web. Wenn das der Shop nicht versteht, dann lebt er in einer Phantasiewelt.

Jedenfalls muss heute jeder Händler wissen, dass das Web nun mal eine Konkurrenz ist, gegen die er in bestimmten Hinsichten nicht ankann, und mit Service dagegen halten - da sind Bemerkungen gegen mitgebrachte Teile m.E. nach einfach unprofessionell, schließlich zahle ich ja auch ohne Murren dann für jede gearbeitete Minute (und hätte auch nix dagegen, wenn z.B. die Arbeitspreise für mitgebrachte Teile höher liegen würden als für im Shop gekaufte). Was hat er denn davon, wenn ich bei ihm nicht mal mehr montieren lasse, weil er mir schräg kommt - einfach noch weniger Umsatz und Erlös ...

OK, war etwas offtopic, von mir kriegen beide Läden ein "Gut".

Der Sir


----------



## Lappi (4. März 2009)

Super Beitrag über´s einkaufen im Web, SIR,  da stimme ich zu. Die Händler sind gut daran beraten sich diesen Beitrag zu verinnerlichen. Kaufe selber auch eigentlich überwiegend im Web meine Teile, jedoch wechselte auch schon das eine oder andere Teil im Laden in meinen Besitz, einfach weil mir da der Service und die KOMPETENTE BERATUNG in dem Fall wichtiger waren als wie 20 Euro im Web zu sparen...!!!

Lappi


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. März 2009)

Außerdem kann es mit dem Web ja auch sooo schlimm nicht sein, solange es in Freiburg noch mehr Bikeshops als Apotheken gibt .

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass viele Leute viele Teile, die sie kaufen, wahrscheinlich gar nicht kaufen würden oder sich das Hobby sogar nicht leisten könnten, wenn sie für alles Apotheken- ... äh sorry ... Ladenpreise zahlen müssten. Das gilt zumindest für die, die gerne selber Bikes aufbauen und oft Teile kaufen, z.T auch einfach mal testen wollen. Da macht die Differenz zwischen Webpreisen und Local-Shop-Preisen im Jahr schnell ein paar hundert wenn nicht tausend Euro aus. Mal abgesehen von der Verfügbarkeit und dem Rückgaberecht, was im Web ja auch noch als Vorteil dazu kommt. Also ist die Annahme, wenn es keine Webshops gäbe, würden die Umsätze alle in die Local Shops gehen, auch nur begrenzt richtig.

Und die Leute, die einfach vor Ort ein Fertigbike kaufen wollen und es von der Werkstatt warten lassen, reichen ja offenbar immer noch aus, um eine beträchtliche Anzahl von Shops leben zu lassen. Jedenfalls in Freiburg.


----------



## Jack22001 (4. März 2009)

*Hotbike in FR Haid* kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen. Kompetent und Nett in der Beratung. Preise OK. 
Hab da unter anderem in 2007 meine neue Gabel und Steuersatz einbauen lassen. Ausführung sehr gut - bisher keine Probleme. War auch kein Problem das ich die Teile mitgebracht habe, da ich sehr günstig an die Wotan rangekommen bin.

*radikal* war ich auch mal und hab nach einem Helm gefragt, den Sie leider nicht führten (Casco Viper MX). Beratung und Freundlichkeit waren aber absolut ok. 

*kleiner Radladen in Kappel (bergamonthändler)* recht kleiner laden, dafür aber sehr nett. Hat mir am Samstag 5Min nach ladenschluss auch mal die Kurbel festgezogen, sodass da Wochenende gerettet war.  Hat nichtmal was gekostet!!

Gruss jack22001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (4. März 2009)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Kann mich MO Thor in Bezug auf *Radikal *anschließen. Habe dort schon oft und viel gekauft und gelegentlich für Besucher auch Bikes gemietet und konnte mich nie über Unfreundlichkeit beklagen. Bei einem Problem mit einem Mietbike gab's volle Kulanz ohne jede Diskussion. Große Auswahl an Verschleißteilen, die ich fast immer da kaufe, um den Laden zu unterstützen - schließlich brauche ich die auch öfter mal von einem Tag zum anderen. Habe aber da noch nichts arbeiten lassen, weil ich fast alles selbst schraube.
> 
> Bei *Dynamo *habe ich mal mitgebrachte Teile an- und umbauen lassen, da gabs dann schon die Bemerkung, dass man das nicht so gerne sieht.
> 
> ...



wer teile günstig im web bestellt, sollte eigentlich auch in der lage sein diese selbst zu montieren.
ich kann da jeden händler verstehen, wenn er das aus prinzip nicht macht.
das ist in keiner hinsicht unprofessionell, sondern einfach konsequent.


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. März 2009)

Warum soll der Händler sich das Geschäft mit der Werkstatt entgehen lassen, nur weil die Teile nicht bei ihm gekauft wurden? Mag ja sein, dass er verdrossen ist über den schlechten Lauf der Welt, der ihm das Internet als Konkurrenz beschert hat. Aus dieser Verdrossenheit - so verständlich sie sein mag - sich Geschäft entgehen zu lassen und Kunden zur Konkurrenz zu schicken, ist einfach nur dumm. 

Denn wenn er glaubt, dass der Kunde nach verweigerter Werkstattleistung nun brav immer bei ihm bestellt und das böseböse Web meidet, dann liegt er falsch. Weil es ein Überangebot an Ware und Werkstattleistung gibt (örtlich und saisonal nat. verschieden), wird der Kunde einfach woanders hingehen und dort sein Geld lassen und wahrscheinlich den Laden auch dann nicht mehr betreten, wenn er mal was vor Ort kaufen will. Ich kaufe viel im Web, aber ich lasse auch zig EUR jedes Jahr in Shops vor Ort. Der Shop, der darauf verzichten kann, dem geht es trotz Webkonkurrenz immer noch zu gut.

Denn der Kunde ist IMMER König, mit ihm verdient der Händler/Werkstattinhaber sein Geld, und es ist vermessen, dem Kunden vorschreiben zu wollen, was er wo mit seinem Geld kauft. 

Andere Branchen machen doch vor, wie einfach dieses Problem zu lösen ist: Wenn ich mir einen Anzug kaufe, der gleich geändert werden muss, dann hängt in den meisten Kaufhäusern eine Preisliste mit doppelten Arbeitspreisen: für im Haus gekaufte Ware (sehr billig) und für Fremdware (teurer). Einfachste, für alle faire Lösung. Dass das viele Bikeshops nicht hinbekommen und stattdessen mit beleidigten Sprüchen ihre Einkommensquelle, nämlich die Kunden, verjagen hat nur einen Grund:

Unprofessionalität und Dummheit - denn der Shop schadet sich selbst damit am meisten.


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. März 2009)

Golkonda schrieb:


> mein favorit ist radieschen in vauban. kompetente hilfe, sehr nette leute, die sich auch dann um mich gekümmert haben, wenn die problemlösung viel zeit in anspruch nahm, aber wenig umsatz brachte. die haben auch eine selbsthilfewerkstatt, wo man selber rumschrauben kann und wenn das passende werkzeug mal nicht da ist, kann mann auch das zeug aus dem laden benutzen. meine erfahrung ist auf jedenfall sehr subjektiv, andere mögen andere erfahrungen, machen aber es ist definitiv der erste laden wo ich, nur weil ich auf das alte zeug stehe und alles zerbastelt kriege, nicht als spinner abgetan wurde......manchmal gibt es an der theke eine schlange an wartenden, dass liegt aber daran, dass sie sich um jeden sehr genau kümmern....aber probiert es selber mal



100% Zustimm - genau so sehe ich s auch - TOP-Laden, supernette Jungs!


----------



## F.I.N. (7. März 2009)

@ sir galahad:

dein letzter kommentar sagt es sehr gut. auch super argumentiert.
ich verstehe auch nicht, warum sich ein händler, sofern er freie kapazitäten hat, das werkstatt geschäft entgehen lassen will ... 

ich finde, dass shops einfach durch freundlichkeit, guten service oder wien laden in norddeutschland, der rel. ne große fläche hat, ne kleine kaffee-ecke für die locals hat, wo magazine etc. rumliegen. 

wobei ich aber die wut verstehen kann, die händler empfinden, wenn kunden bei ihnen sachen anprobieren und dann im netz bestellen...
sowas ist missbrauch von service und einfach unfair, da die arbeitszeit der händler egoistisch ausgnutzt wird  ...


zu den shops:

ich kann eigentlich nur zu drei shops was sagen:  RADIKAL, DYNAMO und EXTRA TOUR


im radikal habe ich mein erstes bike gekauft. und wurde immer sehr nett behandelt. gute beratung und man hat sich viel zeit für mich genommen.
auch meine freundin hat dort ihr bike geholt, inkl protektoren.
bin immer gern dort und kaufe regelmäßig dort auch kleinigkeiten.


im dynamo war ich mit meinem kumpel, er hat damals ein enduro gesucht und dort auch sein traumbike gefunden 
jedoch muss man sagen, dass der chef des ladens nicht wirklich freude daran hatte uns zu beraten... es kam bisschen so rüber, als ob er keine lust hätte...
aber dafür haben die nen super netten jüngeren verkäufer. der mit den locken. also er hat uns immer super freundlich beraten, uns alles super erklärt und hat einfach auch freude an seinem job.
also empfehlenswert.
viele freunde und bekannte kaufen auch in diesem laden ein.


extra tour: war  an einem samstag nachmittag auf der suche nach nem laden, der mir helfen konnte den gabelkonus zu lösen (also den rest vom steuersatz auf der gabel)
service war super!! die haben das einfach schnell eingeschoben und gemacht. ich habe daraufhin gefragt, was sie denn von mir bekommen... 
sie wollten keinen cent 
habe dann 2 euro in die kaffeekasse rein.

toller service !!!

grüße


----------



## romb (7. März 2009)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Warum soll der Händler sich das Geschäft mit der Werkstatt entgehen lassen, nur weil die Teile nicht bei ihm gekauft wurden? Mag ja sein, dass er verdrossen ist über den schlechten Lauf der Welt, der ihm das Internet als Konkurrenz beschert hat. Aus dieser Verdrossenheit - so verständlich sie sein mag - sich Geschäft entgehen zu lassen und Kunden zur Konkurrenz zu schicken, ist einfach nur dumm.
> 
> Denn der Kunde ist IMMER König, mit ihm verdient der Händler/Werkstattinhaber sein Geld, und es ist vermessen, dem Kunden vorschreiben zu wollen, was er wo mit seinem Geld kauft.
> 
> ...



Als jemand der hauptberuflich auf der anderen Seite der Ladentheke steht möchte ich hierzu folgendes sagen:
Natürlich ist der Kunde König, sonst wäre der Einzelhandel wohl das falsche Buisness. Doch auch ein König wird von seinem Volke gelegentlich kritisiert. Wir sind nicht auf "Gedeih und Verderb" jedem Kunden verpflichtet.
Man gewinnt den Eindruck, alle Radläden würden am Existenzminimum rumkrebsen und dem Kunden für jeden noch so kleinen Auftrag um den Hals fallen. Ich kann dich beruhigen - es geht vielen (auch im Web-Zeitalter) ganz gut. Genauso wie Dir niemand vorschreiben kann, wie und wo Du Dein Geld ausgibst, kannst Du keinem Fahrradhändler vorschreiben wie er zu arbeiten hat. Natürlich ist ein professionelles, freundliches und kompetentes Auftreten plicht!

Die Welt des Fahrradhandels ist nicht böse und schlecht - sie hat sich nur  verändert! Für uns ist es nunmal immer eine Gratwanderung zwischen Akzeptanz und Konequenz mit den Webshops umzugehen.

Der Preisverfall im Netz hat seine Grenzen und ich bin mir sicher dass die Blase irgenwann platzt. Dann gibt es ja immer noch den netten Händler um die Ecke!


----------



## Sir Galahad (8. März 2009)

romb schrieb:


> Man gewinnt den Eindruck, alle Radläden würden am Existenzminimum rumkrebsen und dem Kunden für jeden noch so kleinen Auftrag um den Hals fallen. Ich kann dich beruhigen - es geht vielen (auch im Web-Zeitalter) ganz gut. Genauso wie Dir niemand vorschreiben kann, wie und wo Du Dein Geld ausgibst, kannst Du keinem Fahrradhändler vorschreiben wie er zu arbeiten hat.



Es freut mich, dass es vielen Händlern gut geht, frage mich dann aber, wo das Gejammer über die Webkonkurrenz herkommt! Sollte das etwa vergleichbar mit dem Jammern von Zahnärzten sein, die zwar weniger verdienen als früher, aber immer noch gut genug? Und es ist mir noch weniger klar, warum man als Händler ohne wirtschaftliche Probleme Webkäufer als Kunden wegschicken sollte, solange man noch Kapazitäten frei hat. Etwa wie der Zahnarzt Kassenpatienten länger warten lässt, weil er ja mit privaten viel besser verdient? Hm, der Bikehändler als Zahnarzt, so habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.

Oder aus volkserzieherischen Ambitionen, um Menschen vom bösen Web fernzuhalten? Manche Händler sind vielleicht Menschen, die das Sozialkundelehrerexamen nicht geschafft haben und neben dem Schrauben noch die Welt verbessern wollen. Und die war ja bekanntlich früher immer besser als heute. Merkt man ja auch an der unsinnigen Hoffnung, dass die "Blase" irgendwann platzt und dann wieder alle im Tante-Emma-Laden einkaufen gehen müssen. Eher machen noch alle Autohersteller pleite und wie in China müssen dann alle Fahrrad fahren. Dann gehts den Bikehändlern wirklich wie den Zahnärzten!

EDIT: Spaß beiseite: die Webshops und deren Preisgefüge gibt es seit Jahren und es gibt da wirklich keine Blase, die platzen wird. Also solltet ihr Shops mal mit der Gratwanderung aufhören und euch klar für den Service am Kunden entscheiden - wie das gehen könnte, s.o. meinen Vorschlag zur "Doppelten Arbeitspreisliste".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romb (9. März 2009)

Aye Aye, Sir!


----------



## Noctis (16. März 2009)

Ich hab mein neues Norco bei Radikal gekauft:
Gut, ich hab mich hier vorher informiert und wusste so ziemlich genau, was ich will. Dazu kam noch ein Protektorenhemd, Helm und Knieschoner. Alles in allem gut Rabatt bekommen, nette Jungs, auch wenn es manchmal nach nem verpeilt-freakigem Laden aussieht. 1. Service ist gratis, danach Jahresinspektion 25â¬. -->is OK.
Wenn Sie ne gescheite kunden-Kaffeemaschine hÃ¤tten wÃ¼rd ich glaub' da meine Zeit verbringen. Nettes Ambiente (wen das interessiert)
Die Preise sind ok, zum Teil 1:1 mit dem Internet. Bspw. O'neal Helme. Man sollte aber wie hier schon oft beachten, dass persÃ¶nlicher Service kostet. Ich bin gerne dafÃ¼r bereit zu bezahlen!
Man sollte beachten, dass es immer so aus dem tauchrohr herausschallt, wie man zuvor hineingebrÃ¼llt hat.

Mir ist letzte Woche mein Schalthebel abgebrochen. Mittwochs. Ich also am donnerstag mit dem Hebel hin und mit Strafzettel wegen Falschparken und neuer, hÃ¶herwertigen Schaltung heim. (plus aufpreis, weil die gleiche nicht da war und ich am WE unbedingt fahren wollt)

Alles in allem geb ich dem laden 4/5 Punkten, weil mir KundenparkplÃ¤tze fehlen.

-----------

HotBike in Waldkirch hab ich auch besucht. Auch sehr nette leute, aber das Printkataloge wÃ¤lzen wurde mir irgendwann zu langweilig.
Sind aber auch ganz nette Leute und auch kompetent.
Mir wurde das kaputte testbike schnell repariert, dass ich mal probesitzen kann.

Keine Wertung, da unzireichende Erfahrungen.


----------



## carl-louis91 (5. April 2009)

Hi!
Da der "Lauf&Rad Guth" in der Waldkircherstr 63 ist wirklich sehr freundlich.
Das Sortiment an bikes ist zwar nicht besonder groß, aber wenn man etwas bestellt ist es sofort da un die Beratung ist äußerst kompetent.
Ich habe dort z. B. schon unzählige Werkzeuge bestellt. Mein Zweitrad ist ca. 15-20 Jahre alt (Schauff Highvoltage mit lx Ausstattung). Ich habe mir einen konventionellen Steuersatz einbauen lassen und die Monatge des Steuers. war top. 
Er hat z. B. die amerikanischen Ketten & Kassetten von KMC mit dem Powerlink.
Manche shops sind mit so uralten bikes überfordert. In diesem Shop ist das aber nicht der Fall. Er kennt sich damit aus.

Der Sport-Tout-Terrain ist auch gut:
Die zwei Leute sin die menschlichsten die ich unter den Leuten in den bike shops kenne.
Die Beratung ist klasse.

Radikal ist allerdings für mich auch gestorben...


----------



## Peter Freiburg (13. April 2009)

*Bike Palast, Schwarzwaldstraße:*
habe dort schon zwei Räder und zig Verschleißteile gekauft. Preis-/Leistung ist sehr gut. Die Jungs haben Ahnung, sind aber auch manchmal sehr direkt. Nett, aber sagen ihre Meinung direkt (muss man nehmen können), erzählen dir aber auch keinen Käse. Sind, wie schon einer hier sagte, eher xc- und Rennradmässig unterwegs.

Beim *Radikal *kam ich mir bei dem Einen auch nicht willkommen vor, ehrlich gesagt, bin rückwärts wieder raus. Der andere, mit den KURZEN Haaren war jedoch nett.

Für Klamotten schaue ich hin und wieder beim *Extratour *vorbei. Finde auch die Leute dort sehr nett (besonders der mit der auffälligen Brille).

Beim *Hild *rennen immer viele Mitarbeiter rum, aber helfen will einem nie einer so richtig, finde ich.


----------



## goopher (16. April 2009)

Hmmm Bei *Radikal* bin ich geteilter Meinung....

eigentlich ein sehr netter Laden.

Aber, hier meine Geschichte .
Hatte extra vorher angerufen und nen Preis ausgemacht. Bin dann hin weil ich  alles betstellen wollte inkl. Einbau . Erst hies es  hast du den Preis schriftlich, ich nein. Aber er konnte sich wenigstens noch dran erinnern.

Schrieb dann alles auf und meinet oh muss mich wohl verrechnet haben und war dann auf einmal 10  teurer.....
Ich oh, am telefon war es aber anders, er , hmm kann ich auch nix machen.

Ging um ne Bestellung von über 300 , sind sozusagen gerade mal 3 %  und naja ob das so Kundenfreundlcih war.....

Hat mich dann so geärgert das ich doch nciht bestellt habe, erst sich an den vereinbarten Preis erinnern und dann auf einmal was anderes rechnen.

Just my 2 pennies.....

*BikePalast* kann ich dagegen nur empfehlen, da sind auch schon einige  von mir über die Theke gegangen.


----------



## Strunzel (16. April 2009)

Ich finde Radikal bemüht sich schon für seine Klientel attraktiv zu wirken. Aber bei den Preisen für die Räder wird mir jedesmal schwindelig und ich bin froh, dass ich hier in der Börse gekauft habe. Ich mag ihre Auswahl an Klamotten und Kleinkram. Beim Personal kann ich auch nur den Moritz mit den kurzen Haaren leiden.

Den Hilmers bei Unterlinden find ich auch ganz in Ordnung mit Kleinteilen. Der ist immer sehr schnell erreichbar in der Stadt gelegen.

Extratour und Dynamo schätze ich eher wegen der Kleidung. Auch wenn Dynamo nach einiger Zeit mal mehr reduzieren könnte.


Prinzipiell bin ich eher der Typ der selbst am Bike schrauben würde. Bin aber armer Student und kann mir grad nicht nen teuren Werkzeugkoffer und Radstand so vom Kleingeld leisten.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (16. April 2009)

Hier noch mal ein Update zum *Hild*:

war heute mit meinen Eltern da, sie wollten sich beide ein Rad kaufen. Der Verkäufer war die Niete vor dem Herrn. Unmotiviert ohne Ende, dem musste man alles aus der Nase ziehen...

Als Verkäufer frag ich doch erstmal, wofür ein Rad gesucht wird. Tour, Einkaufen, kurze oder lange Distanzen, was für Wege etc. Dann erkläre ich verschiedene Ausstattungen und was den Preis ausmacht, dann Proberunde. NICHTS dergleichen. ICH habe meinen Eltern dann erklärt, was es mit der Ausstattung auf sich hat etc.. Also so ein Doofmann, habe mich sehr geärgert.

Weil die Räder gut waren und ich das beurteilen konnte, haben wir trotzdem zwei Räder gekauft und noch 5% runtergehandelt.

Die sollten ihre Verkäufer mal schulen...


----------



## torpedotom (20. April 2009)

als Bobele kenne ich doch so einige Radläden schon seit etlichen Jahren....

Ich machs mal chronologisch und auch nur die Läden dies auch noch gibt

Radhaus münchhofstr:
gehört zum teil einem Bekannten meiner Mutter und ich hab die immer mit meinen Holland Schrott Rädern genervt, aber trotzdem habe sie mir immer geholfen mit Zeug geliehen usw..,,,noch immer mein Lieblingsladen auch wenn sie nicht ganz mein heutiges Segment führen 

Selbsthilfe Werkstatt in der Fabrik;
da haben mich die Jungs irgendwann hin abgeschoben, super Laden, viele gebraucht Teile , selber schrauben unter Anleitung, gute Musik, auch mal Kaffee (zumindest wenn man ne Kanne für alle macht) einfach ne nette atmo, günstig

Sütterlin
von außen gar nicht mein Laden, von innen noch weniger, aber damals die besten Rennräder der Gegend ,auch echt nett, sehr kompetent, super Service, fairer preis


 Hot Bikes;
Bike Supermarkt, Kompetenz sehr Leute abhängig, aber immer nett, günstig. relativ casual,,,wenn man weiß was man braucht

Radikal
von Style und Angebot mein Laden, aber sry Typ ich lass mich ungern von oben runter behandeln wenn ich Geld ausgeb, es sei den ich bin bei ner Domina...3mal da immer er, immer *******. Teile / preis währen aber gut. Geh ich nicht mehr hin


 Mir ist grade aufgefallen wie viel Läden es gar nicht mehr gibt, und deren namen ich noch net mal mehr weiß ,,,


 just my 2 cents


----------



## amon (27. April 2009)

Also ich finde Rad-ikal voll geil die mitarbeiter sind nett man bekommt rabat.
Was will man mehr?


----------



## p.typus (23. Juni 2009)

Ich bring mal meine Erfahrungen vom letzten Wochenende hier mit rein.

Wir wollten am Samstag eigentlich nur einen Termin zur Probefahrt bei *Extratour* machen, da man uns das letzte mal sagte Samstag sieht es mit Probefahrt schlecht aus. Zwischen zwei Cityrädern lag bei uns die Entscheidung. Ein etwas korpuleterer Herr (hatte uns ein paar Wochen vorher auch ganz gut beraten) sagte dann das die Probefahrt auch diesen Samstag kein Problem wäre. Meine Freundin hatte daraufhin auch die Fahrräder zum testen bekommen und (das fand ich klasse) ich das entsprechende Bike gleich mit. Nach drei Probefahrten hatten wir uns entschieden und das Bike für meine Freundin mitgenommen. Ein kleines Detail fand ich schon etwas merkwürdig (in positiver Hinsicht, ich werde es hier aber nicht erwähnen). Der Laden hat mich bis auf weiteres überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2009 (1. Juli 2009)

Betr. Bikeläden in Freiburg.
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und will zu diesem Thema auch was dazu schreiben (wenns jemand Intressiert).
Mein Tipp Hilmers Gauchstrasse,Hot Bike Bötzingerstrasse und Hoeser Kollnau.Alle drei sehr gutes Fachwissen.Werkstatt Hoeser Top.
Radikal ist wirklich teuer,muss aber dazu schreiben er hat interessante Räder.Mehr so für U25.

Viele Grüsse.

PS.Man sollte in diesem Forum nicht persönlich werden !


----------



## amon (1. Juli 2009)

2009 schrieb:


> PS.Man sollte in diesem Forum nicht persönlich werden !



finde ich auch
radikal ist cool


----------



## Zep2008 (2. Juli 2009)

2009 schrieb:


> Mehr so für U25.



Das sag mal meiner Frau (Ü40) die wir im Radikal fündig.
Aussage von ihr: Der Rest der Fahrradläden in FR ist nur Einheitsbrei.

Der Laden ist einfach nur Geil


----------



## Strunzel (2. Juli 2009)

Hab heute auch ne Fahrradpumpe dort im Radikal gekauft. Die wurde mir locker 4 Wochen zurückgestellt ^^ hatte keine Zeit.


----------



## 2009 (2. Juli 2009)

Bin ja auch 40,gerade so.
Radikal hat coole Räder. Hab nun intresse an einem neuen und hab mich fürs Cube Reaction XT  und RS Reba entschieden ( Einheitsbrei),will aber noch das AMS pro testen,
mal schauen ob die neuen Fullys wirklich keine Schaukeln sind.Fahr Touren und Marathons.Vielleicht hat jemand ein Tipp für diese Modelle.


----------



## Rolf (2. Juli 2009)

2009 schrieb:


> Bin ja auch 40,gerade so.



In den Alter fährt man Fully... oder eben Rennrad


----------



## deathmetalex (2. Juli 2009)

grübbel....

ich fahre fully,auch rennrad,kaufe gerne im radikal ein und 16 jährige siezen mich.
hab ich ja garnicht mitbekommen das ich schon so alt bin


----------



## Noctis (2. Juli 2009)

> und 16 jährige siezen mich.


du hast ja auch nen Ziegenbock auf deinem Unterschenkel 
Tu pöser pupe, tu!


----------



## amon (2. Juli 2009)

warum dan sizen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (3. Juli 2009)

amon, ich hoffe inbrünstigst das deine deutschprüfung gut ausgegangen ist!


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2009)




----------



## amon (4. Juli 2009)

deathmetalex schrieb:


> amon, ich hoffe inbrünstigst das deine deutschprüfung gut ausgegangen ist!



ja 2,2 
mathe 1,7
und enhlisch2,4
also ich fande es gut


----------



## Oberrieder (15. Oktober 2009)

Also, jetzt geb ich meinen Senf auchmal dazu.
Also, zum Thema Radikal: 

Bis vor kurzem war ich mit dem Laden sehr zufrieden, habe dort auch meinen Downhiller und fast das komplette Zubehör gekauft. Daniel war zwar immer etwas unfreundlich, ABER man(n) muss dazu sagen das er sich in letzter Zeit sehr bemüht hatt und um einiges freundlicher wurde. Jetzt war ich vor kurzem (ca. 2 Wochen) dort und wollte mein dort gekauftes Testrad in Erstinspektion bringen, als ich dort war meinte einer der Azubis zu mir das die Kostenlose Erstinspektion schon stattfand, und zwar vor übergabe des Rades. Das hatt mich leider so auf die Palme  gebracht das ich warscheinlich diesen Laden nicht mehr betreten werde. Schade ;(..war eigentlich(!) immer  sehr zufrieden mit dem Laden und auch mit dem Personal  
Ps: Ich hoffe die Leute vom Radikal lesen das!

Bikepalast:

Super Laden,Internetpreise,Sehr gutes Personal (Kompetent und gute Schrauber)...
Mein neuer Stammladen!


----------



## amon (15. Oktober 2009)

finde rad-ikal super


----------



## Freecastle (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Prinzipiell halte ich eigentlich garnichts davon jemanden übers Internet anzugehen, doch diesmal ist auch mir der Hut geplatzt. 
Hatte bisher nur positive Erlebnisse mit den Jungs vom Radikal. 
Wir wurde sogar Bargeldlos eine gerissene Kette ersetzt und ich konnte am nächsten Tag selbige Bezahlen. Das beweist ein riesiges Vertrauen in die Kundschaft. 

Wollte diesmal ein paar Kleinteile kaufen und wurde sowas von unfreundlich von Mr. Pferdeschwanz (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) bedient das ich es bleiben gelassen hab. Aussage von Ihm "tu doch was du willst" .... das kann einfach nicht angehen wenn man einen Bikeladen seriös führen will.

Ich war ohne weiteres bereit etwas mehr Geld im Radikal auszugeben, so hat nun das Internet meine Bestellung aufgenommen. 


Das soll von mir keine hetze gegen das Team vom Radikal sein, sondern nur meine Erfahrung wiederspiegeln. 

Für mich ist dieser Bikeladen in Freiburg absofort auch gestorben .... leider ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHBaden (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab die besten Erfahrungen im Bikepalast und im Radsport Sütterlin gemacht. In beiden hatte ich eine sehr gute Beratung. Meine Bikes die dort waren wurde schnell und gründlich repariert. Es stimmt zwar dass Radsport Sütterlin von aussen nicht so neu aussieht aber der Meister und sein neuer Lehrling sind echt Klasse, besonders der Lehrling hat n paar sprüche drauf und macht seine Arbei sehr sehr gut, ich kann jedem nur empfehlen bei seiner nächste Reperatur vorbeizuschauen. Für einen Teilekauf im bereich DH/FR hat er aber nichts da...


----------



## Oberrieder (15. Oktober 2009)

@ Freecastle: Ja so erfahrungen musste ich leider auch dort machen =( 
Dein Beitrag hatt mich in meine(r/m) Meinung/tun bestärkt diesen Laden nicht mehr zu betreten 

@DHBaden: Ja der Lehrling hatt super Sprüche auf Lager...


----------



## Krischaan (15. Oktober 2009)

Ist echt schade, denn der andere im Laden ist total nett.
Und der Laden an sich sowieso.


----------



## freazzz (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich war letzte Zeit sehr oft im Bikepalast. Bin mit dem Laden und den Leuten dort sehr zufrieden. Denn:
+ die Preise sind echt gut!
+ sehr seltene Parts auf Lager
+ schnell & kompetent


----------



## freazzz (16. Oktober 2009)

amon schrieb:


> Also ich finde Rad-ikal voll geil die mitarbeiter sind nett man bekommt rabat.
> Was will man mehr?


Ich finde es gut, dass Du gute Erfahrungen mit Radikal gemacht hast. Das kann aber echt keine gute Strategie auf Dauer sein, wenn manche Kunden so unverschämt unfreundlich behandelt werden. Oder? Es gibt jetzt doch einige hier, die mit dem Radikal unzufrieden sind. Dass Du immer wieder sagst, wie geil Du den Laden findest, ändert diese Tatsachen auch nicht mehr.
(Ohne es persönlich zu meinen, aber nicht jeder macht erst ein unbezahltes Praktikum um dann dort Rabatte zu bekommen und normal behandelt zu werden...)


----------



## amon (16. Oktober 2009)

es war ein schulpraktikum


----------



## deathmetalex (16. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## deathmetalex (16. Oktober 2009)

freazzz schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass Du gute Erfahrungen mit Radikal gemacht hast. Das kann aber echt keine gute Strategie auf Dauer sein, wenn manche Kunden so unverschämt unfreundlich behandelt werden. Oder? Es gibt jetzt doch einige hier, die mit dem Radikal unzufrieden sind. Dass Du immer wieder sagst, wie geil Du den Laden findest, ändert diese Tatsachen auch nicht mehr.
> (Ohne es persönlich zu meinen, aber nicht jeder macht erst ein unbezahltes Praktikum um dann dort Rabatte zu bekommen und normal behandelt zu werden...)



 ich habe kein praktikum im radikal gemacht und werde auch normal behandelt und bekomme stamkundenrabatt.
es gib übrigends nicht nur speziele verkäufer sondern auch speziele kunden.
gerade im fahrradbereich wimmelt es nur von trainingsweltmeistern, heftchenauswendiglernern und preisspaltern

vor ca. 3 jahren gab es noch nicht die auswahl an fr & dh zeugs zum anfassen in freiburg.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (17. Oktober 2009)

Verstehe nicht, warum hier z.t einige Firmen so denunziert werden. Am besten ist es doch wenn man nicht zufrieden ist das direkte Gespräch zu suchen. 
Genauso macht der Ton die Musik. Geduld ist auch so ne Sache, manche kommen in nen Laden und labern gleich drauf los obwohl der Verkäufer im Gespräch ist. 
Dann gibt es noch die, die ne Beratung wollen um dann aber mit halbgarem Internetwissen dem Verkäufer wiedersprechen. Da hätte ich auch das Gefühl "was will der denn" und würde auf Abstand mal gehen. 
Die die Ahnung haben können nämlich gleich sagen was Sache ist und brauchen nicht noch lange ne Beratung, bzw. der Verkäufer ( mit Ahnung!) erkennt die Kompetenz des Kunden.
Des weiteren gibt es in Freiburg doch genug Läden in denen jeder zu Potte kommt.
Was Radikal angeht, bin kein DHler oder FRler, aber er war der einzigste Laden der mein SSP Zeugs vor Ort hatte!
Von daher weiss ich nun wo ich für SSP zuerst schauen werde.
Ansonsten bevorzuge ich Bike Palast und Sütterlin.

Uwe


----------



## keroson (17. Oktober 2009)

SO mein Senf dazu:

Radikal: Lohnt sich allein schon von den Sachen die Sie haben. Ist einfach ein Besuch wert. Auch wenn ich dort nie einkaufen würde (schaff selber in einem Radladen) war ich schon ein paar mal da nur zum glotzen 

Bike-Palast: 1a Auswahl zum absoluten Spitzenpreis. Dazu noch kompetente Leute und eine große Auswahl. Aber man sollte schon ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie haben. War der Shop wo ich immer eingekauft hab bevor ich mein neuen Job bekommen hab.

Hot-Bikes: Hab dort mal die 3-4 "chefs"(??) auf der Eurobike von der anderen Seite der "Nahrungskette" kennen gelernt. Absolut kompetent, den konnte man nichts vormachen. Die haben ein neues Rad gesehen und in ner halben Minute haben die des komplett durchgekaut ob der Preis in Relation zur Leistung passt und wo es nicht gepasst hat, wurde gleich von der Liste gestrichen.
Die sind wirklich methodisch und mit viel Ahnung vorgegangen.

Extratour: Viel Auswahl, großer Laden, gute Beratung. Nur gekauft hab ich da noch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne01 (20. Oktober 2009)

Nun will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugegeben. Ausgangspunkt: seit 11 Jahren kein Rad mehr gefahren, wollte mir dann im November letzten Jahres ein MTB kaufen.
Zuerst kam ich auf ein Hardtail (wegen dem geringeren Preis). Bin dann ins 
Criterium: Anfangs wurde ich nicht beachtet, dann kam endlich jemand. Da ich mit einer genauen Vorstellung (welches Bike) in den Laden bin, hat er mir auch nur das eine gezeigt. Obwohl ich schon ein bischen mehr Beratung erwartet hätte, habe ja gesagt, dass ich keine MTB Erfahrung habe. Das Bike habe ich nicht gekauft, dafür einen Helm. Fazit: neutral nett, aber Beratung war nicht so umwerfend.

Ich habe mich dann selber beraten (Internet, Zeitschriften). Ergebnis: scheiß auf das Geld, ein Fully ist besser.
HotBike Freiburg: netter Mensch, der mich dann aber auch mehr oder weniger zu einem Rad "gedrängt" hätte. Immerhin: er hat sich viel Zeit genommen, gut erklärt.
Tout Terrain: die Typen sind gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wieso ich mein bike dann doch dort gekauft habe..keine Ahnung. Mir wurde auch fast nix erklärt, so von qegen die Einstellungen der Federgabel etc. Und als ich dann auch noch 2% Rabatt wollte, wars vorbei mit der großen Freundlichkeit. Zumindest bei dem jüngeren. Der ältere scheint hingegen ganz ok.
Hild: oh je, bloß nix fragen...halt: einmal hatte ich einen der fachlich auch ganz ok war. Ansonsten wird man meist übersehen.

Tolopilos Gundelfingen: sind super nett, aber kennen sich gelegentlich nicht so toll aus. Geben sich viel Mühe. 
Bike-Shop: von Aussen betrachtet..herrje...wenn mir ein Bekannter den Shop nicht empfohlen hätte, ich wäre nie rein. Super Beratung, die basteln einen auch was zusammen. Kann ich echt empfehlen. Habe mein Rennrad dort gekauft.


----------



## F.I.N. (26. Oktober 2009)

ich kann zum RADIKAL eigentlich nur sehr gutes sagen...

wurde bisher gut bis sehr gut beraten... früher aber auch ab und an die erfahrung gemacht, dass ein paar mal ein verkäufer nicht so dolle war...aber das hat sich schon seit langem gelegt und ich geh gern dorthin.

haben ne tolle auswahl an bikes... und geben gute und realistische preise an... vor allem die norco bikes... alles andere ist für mich als student eh unbezahlbar... 

desweiteren finde ich es phänomenal, dass ich schon häufig ware auf "rechnung" mitnehmen konnte, d.h. auch wenn ich bestimmte ware erst in ein oder zwei wochen zahlen kann, haben mir die jungs immer vertraut und die sachen gleich mitgegeben. das ist toll!!!!


sonst kenne ich noch das "dynamo" aber dort werde ich nicht freiwillig mein geld ausgeben.... war mit nem kumpel dabei als er ein enduro gesucht hat, naja und der "chef" hat ihn beraten, bzw. sich beratungsverweigert und mir das gefühl gegeben, nur weil wir damals wenig ahnung hatten,  kunde zweiter klasse zu sein... 
nebenher hat er ne dame, die ihr rad reparieren wollte blöd angelabbert..naja
die anderen mitarbeiter sind jedoch super nett gewesen, und ich kann nur sagen, dass der dynamo chef da echt glück hat so freundliche mitarbeiter zu haben, wäre er allein, würde er wohl nicht viel verkaufen


mein fazit: sehr gern im radikal, nicht gern im dynamo (aber nur wegen dem unfreundlichen chef dort)

grüße
gregor


----------



## kailer (27. Oktober 2009)

Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass dieser unangenehme Thread jetzt endlich mal in der Versenkung verschwunden ist, da das aber wohl nie passieren wird, hier meine zwei Cents: Daniel kommt mir nicht unfreundlicher vor, als der durchschnittliche Freiburger. Wir sind hier nicht in Hamburg, Dirk...

Moritz dagegen ist super und insgesamt hat der Radikal einfach die beste Atmosphäre für meinen Geschmack. Zudem bemühen sich die Jungs auch echt, sowas wie ein Szenetreff zu werden, z.B. durch gemeinsame Touren und Filmvorführungen. Die anderen Freiburger Radläden die ich kenne, kommen mir dagegen etwas steril vor. 

Wenn ich nicht bereits Stammkunde im besten Radladen der Welt wäre (Funbox Schwäbisch Hall), würde ich alles im Radikal kaufen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Pum4d4ce (27. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr erfahrungen mit hot bike ?


----------



## Noctis (27. Oktober 2009)

nur in Waldkirch. Da waren viel zu wenige Mitarbeiter für die Kunden da.
Nach 20 Minuten bin ich dann ohne Goggle und Rucksack weg und habs bei BMO bestellt.


----------



## sokoll (17. November 2009)

Hab mir gerade n neues Bike geleistet und daher einige Fahrradshops hier in Freiburg abgeklappert.

Die negativen Erfahrungen mit Radikal kann ich nicht teilen. War der Shop in dem ich am besten und am ausführlichsten beraten worden bin. Das Angebot Bikes kostenlos für ne Stunde Probe zu fahren ("Kannst auch gerne einsauen, halt im Gelände testen") hab ich in dem Umfang von keinem anderen Laden bekommen; finde ich sehr fair. Kann ich also nur Positives von berichten.

Mein Bike hab ich letztendlich woanderes gekauft, da das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von dem was mir im Radikal angeboten wurde, nich so dolle war. Trotzdem Daumen hoch


----------



## make65 (18. November 2009)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Habt ihr erfahrungen mit hot bike ?



Bin bei HotBike Waldkirch Stammkunde. Werkstattleistung ist 1a, hab mir dort schon 2 Laufradsätze bauen lassen, Beratung auch sehr gut.

@Noctis: Das kann Dir aber in jedem Laden passieren, dass gerade mal viel los ist und nicht gleich ein freier verkäufer zur Stelle. Im Grunde spricht das für den Laden, da man sich dort Zeit für den Kunden nimmt.


----------



## MO_Thor (8. Dezember 2009)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Habt ihr erfahrungen mit hot bike ?


Der Freiburger HotBike hat bei mir einen zwiespältigen Eindruck hinterlassen. Auf der einen Seite hatten sie dort eine genügend große Auswahl an guten Helmen in der für mich passenden Größe, auf der anderen Seite verkaufen sie dort dem Anschein nach primär Trekking/Citybikes und haben nichtmal passende Mäntel für ebensolche Räder auf Lager.
Dafür sind die Verkäufer nicht aufdringlich. Als ich meinen Helm gekauft habe, wollte ich anfangs nur schauen. Das konnte ich in aller Ruhe. Als ich anschließend nach der passende Größe gefragt habe, war der Verkäufer trotz Doppelbelastung (hat noch ner Familie ausgeholfen) extrem schnell mit der richtigen Größe wieder bei mir. Also eigentlich ein Laden wie jeder andere.


----------



## Noctis (8. Dezember 2009)

> @Noctis: Das kann Dir aber in jedem Laden passieren, dass gerade mal viel los ist und nicht gleich ein freier verkäufer zur Stelle. Im Grunde spricht das für den Laden, da man sich dort Zeit für den Kunden nimmt.


stimmt. 2 für den Laden ist ja völlig ausreichend ^^
Einer schraubt, der andere packt die neuen Schoner aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lappi (8. Dezember 2009)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Habt ihr erfahrungen mit hot bike ?



Habe den in Teningen aus kilometertechn. Gründen mal ausprobiert. Werde mein Bike nun  dahin bringen. Das Personal ( auch hier nur 2 !) erscheint mir zwar nicht so kompetent wie die in Waldkirch, dafür bemühen sie sich mehr... vielleicht ist bei denen allerdings auch kein so grosser Andrang so das sie mehr Zeit haben. In Waldkirch hatte ich immer das Gefühl schnell zur Kasse zu gehen müssen damit der nächste Kunde nicht warten muss.


----------



## Kaes Vadius (27. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe derzeit immer mehr Singlespeed/Fixies in Frbg. rumfahren/stehen.

Gibt es denn einen (kleinen) Laden, der Räder selber aufbaut und verkauft? Also kein Fixie Inc, etc. - die fertigen gefallen mir meist nicht so und/oder sind auch teuer.

Bzw. ich habe noch einen alten Rahmen und suche einen Laden, bei dem ich diesen zu einem Fixie umbauen lassen kann.

Thx 4 info


... sehe gerade das ich mal bei Radikal vorbeischauen sollte, aber viell. kennt jemand was anderes


----------



## waldman (27. Januar 2010)

hey, ich wuerd mal zum lebensrad in der eschholzstrasse gehen.
weiss zwar nicht sicher dass der das hat aber bin mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (27. Januar 2010)

Fahre SSP
Lebensrad hatte nix als ich mal dort war
Radikal hatte alle von mir gesuchten SSP Teile

Ach ja, selbst ist der Mann beim umbauen.

Uwe


----------



## Zep2008 (28. Januar 2010)

Uwe, ist dein SSP ein Fixi?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (28. Januar 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Uwe, ist dein SSP ein Fixi?



Nööö

Aber sobald das Fully fertig ist wird mein nächstes Projekt ein Fixie.

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0rt (28. Januar 2010)

Hotbike:

habe mein MTB bei denen in Teningen gekauft (nur da hatten sie es in meiner Größe), die erste Wartung in Waldkirch machen lassen (zu der Zeit in Waldkirch ein Praktikum gemacht), und bin sonst öfters in der Freiburger Filiale, weil ich in FR wohne. 
In Freiburg habe ich mir noch ein Crossbike geholt.

Überall war ich eigentlich immer zufrieden. Teilweise musste man mal ein wenig warten, wenn die alle mit Kunden im Gespräch waren, aber das geht imho absolut in Ordnung, wenn ich dran bin will ich auch nicht dass die gleich zum nächsten gehen um den nicht warten zu lassen.

Auch was Service angeht bin ich zufrieden, Rabatte gibts auch, zumal die ja dann auch so ne VIP Karte machen ab nem gewissen Umsatz.

Bin da bisher immer zufrieden und würds jedem weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Seberl82 (14. Juli 2010)

deathmetalex schrieb:


> ich habe kein praktikum im radikal gemacht und werde auch normal behandelt und bekomme stamkundenrabatt.
> es gib übrigends nicht nur speziele verkäufer sondern auch speziele kunden.
> gerade im fahrradbereich wimmelt es nur von trainingsweltmeistern, heftchenauswendiglernern und preisspaltern
> 
> vor ca. 3 jahren gab es noch nicht die auswahl an fr & dh zeugs zum anfassen in freiburg.


 
 Jepp, das mit den Trainingsweltmeistern und Heftchenauswendiglernern find ich sehr zutreffend. Würde ich glaub ich auch einen dicken Hals bekommen, wenn zum hundertsten Mal ein pickeliger Freak zur Ladentür reinkommt und popelfressend sein gefährliches Halbwissen und Wunschdenken zum Besten gibt und dann nur Plastikschutzbleche für sein "DH Bike" aus dem Baumarkt kauft. Soll natürlich aber keine Entschuldigung für dauerhaft schlechte Laune sein...


----------



## labuero (15. Juli 2010)

Hi, bevor ich eine neues Thema aufmache stell ich meine Frage mal hier.
Wir sind Anfang August in Freiburg/Kirchzarten und wollen uns dort dann auch mit Klamotten ausstatten. Bevor wir einen ganzen Tag damit verbringen die Bikeläden abzuklappern, direkt die Frage: In welchen Läden ist die Auswahl an Bekleidung groß und gut?

Danke und Grüße
Christian


----------



## Toni Dark (15. Juli 2010)

In Kirchzarten würd ich einfach zum Wunderle Radladen gehen. Sehr freundliches Personal und bei Klamotten eigentlich ne ordentliche Auswahl (Vaude, Maloja, Gore, usw) zu vernünftigen Preisen.


----------



## kNiRpS (15. Juli 2010)

der radikal direkt am schwabentor hat auch ne recht üppige auswahl an kleidung. wäre bestimmt einen besuch wert


----------



## horstj (15. Juli 2010)

Karstadt - ohne Witz.


----------



## keroson (16. Juli 2010)

war eigentlich hier schon jemand in der Bikesportworld im ZO? Bin da letztens al vorbeigelaufen...


----------



## Repairer (12. August 2010)

@Keroson: bikesportworld.de

 Der "Bike Sport World" im ZO!? Ja, da war ich.

 Tr!ckstuff Produkte sind dort erhÃ¤ltlich.
 Ich kann den Bike Sport World nur empfehlen! Man wird...

 1. seeehr freundlich empfangen (es vermittelte mir den Eindruck, dass der Kunde die wichtigste Person im Bike Shop ist)

 2. fair und kompetent beraten und ganz wichtig:

 3. Sie haben sich Zeit fÃ¼r mich genommen.

 Ich habe mir fÃ¼r meine Hayes Stroker Trail Scheibenbremsen neue BremsbelÃ¤ge gekauft. Die TS 320 von Tr!ckstuff.
 Als ich nach den BelÃ¤gen gefragt hab', hat er aus dem Lager eine blaue  Kiste voll mit lauter verschiedenen Tr!ckstuff BelÃ¤gen geholt.
 BelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r verschiedene Avid Bremsen, Shimano Bremsen, Magura, Hayes usw...
 Bis er die Richtigen fÃ¼r mich rausgesucht hat waren ca. 10 min um. 
 (Sie waren natÃ¼rlich zu unterst in der Kiste...) Von der HFX-9 bis zur El Camino hat er alle BelÃ¤ge gefunden.
 UrsprÃ¼nglich wollte ich die Tr!ckstuff TS 320 *performance S.*
 Er hatte nur die Tr!ckstuff TS 320 *performance RSR* da.
 Deswegen habe ich pro Paar, also fÃ¼r eine Bremse, *10 % Rabatt bekommen. *Habe sie also 2,49 â¬ gÃ¼nstiger bekommen. 

 Als ich drei Tage spÃ¤ter wieder kam haben die sich richtig gefreut, dass ich wieder kam.
 So nach dem Motto: "Aha! Er war zufrieden und kommt sogar noch einmal".
 Ich habe dann fÃ¼r meine Hinterradbremse die gleichen BelÃ¤ge gekauft.

 The same procedure again:

 Er hat wieder in der Kiste gekrustelt (wieder ca. 10 min) und es gab wieder*(!)* 10  Rabatt, weil er die performance S BelÃ¤ge nicht da hatte. 
 Er machte aber keinen(!) genervten Eindruck, hatte die selbe Geduld wie  beim ersten mal und man sieht wirklich, dass er gerne mit Kunden im  Kontakt ist. Der Mechaniker hat mich sogar gefragt, ob die BelÃ¤ge gut  sind und ob ich mit ihnen zufrieden bin.

 Im *Radikal* war ich allerdings auch mal. Beim ersten mal habe ich  dort 70 â¬ liegen gelassen. Der Typ mit dem Pferdeschwanz (der Daniel)  war sehr freundlich.
 Aber dann beim zweiten Besuch *hat er mich total aggressiv angepÃ¶belt*. Ich dachte nur: " ???... Was geht plÃ¶tzlich mit dem??? Ich will doch nur was kaufen un' hab' dem doch nichts gemacht!!!" 
 Ich bin dann eben gegangen und es *ging* *ihm ein GeschÃ¤ft von ca. Ã¼ber 100 â¬ durch die Lappen!*
 Seit dem gehe ich dort nicht mehr hin!
 Tip: Wer sich doch in die HÃ¶hle des LÃ¶wen wagt sollte gucken, dass man  vom Moritz (der mit den kurzen dunklen Haaren) bedient wird.

 Der Radikal fÃ¼hrt zwar UMF und Jagwire, aber der *Jenne Andre in der FeldbergstraÃe 34, 79115 Freiburg, *fÃ¼hrt diese Produkte auch!

 War da schon mal einer von euch?
 Falls ja, wie isch der Typ so drauf?
 Und wie sehen Laden und Sortiment aus?


----------



## Sven Freiburg (14. August 2010)

*Jenne Andre in der Feldbergstraße 34:
*
Ich habe dort vor Jahren mehrmals meine Stadträder hingebracht zur Reparatur. Der Service war gut, kompetent, freundlich und preiswert.

Mir wurden günstige Teile empfohlen und kein teures Zeug aufgeschwatzt.

Ist also denke ich, einen Versuch Wert.Ich wäre auch an weiteren, aktuellen Erfahrungen zu Jenne interessiert.


----------



## MO_Thor (15. August 2010)

Ist das der Laden in Aldi-Nähe? Wenn ja: netter Mensch dort, kompetent und sogar für Last-Minute-Schraubaktionen zu haben. 
Ich hab kurz vor Weihnachten meinen Hardtail-Rahmen bekommen und wollte noch vor den Feiertagen die Kurbel vom alten in den neuen Rahmen bekommen, damit mein Bruder den alten bekommen konnte. Bin also hin (damals lag der Laden noch in Laufweite) und hab dem Herren dort mein "Problem" geschildert. Antwort: "Kein Problem....heut abend kannst du alles abholen."
Was ich dann auch tat. Hat den normalen Mechanikersatz gekostet (waren 15 oder 20 Euro fürs Umbauen von Innenlager und Kurbel) und ich war happy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deusaixmachina (23. August 2010)

Mit Radikal, oder besser dem Vorgängerladen an der Johanneskirche, habe ich bisher auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Pferdeschwanzmann ist wirklich die Ausgeburt an Unfreundlichkeit, kann weder Hallo noch Auf Wiedersehen und Danke sagen. Sein Verhalten gipfelte jedoch darin, als ich aufgrund eines Werkstattfehlers ihrerseits einen Sturz hatte (Vorbau war nach Inspektion nicht richtig festgezogen, beim Bremsen hats den Lenker verdreht und ich bin auf die Fresse geflogen). Natürlich habe ich mich umgehend im Laden beschwert und was macht der Typ? Lacht mich aus, dass ich nicht fähig sei, mein Rad zu beherrschen. Der ist echt ne Granate. 

Pedal+ kann ich für den alltäglichen Bedarf empfehlen. Laufradbau ist allerdings keine Stärke. 

Zum Glück mache ich seit ein paar Jahren fast alles selbst, so dass ich meine Teile im Netz hole und nur im Notfall in den Laden muß.


----------



## sonic00 (11. Januar 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> war eigentlich hier schon jemand in der Bikesportworld im ZO? Bin da letztens al vorbeigelaufen...



Hab dort was bestellt. Beratung sehr freundlich und auch der Preis ist super.

ABER: Der Versand ist ne Katastrophe!!! Würde das keinem empfehlen - wenn dann vor Ort kaufen.


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (11. Januar 2011)

Hi, 

also beim Radikal war ich nur einmal und nie wieder. 

Extratour in Freiburg ist ein super Laden. gutes Sortiment, freundliche Mitarbeiter und kompetent. 

Wolfis Bike Shop Heitersheim. 
gutes Sortiment, empfehlenswert für Rennrad und Marathonfahrer. 

grüße 

Manuel


----------



## DannyX (11. Januar 2011)

Also gerade als Selberschrauber kann ich die Selbsthilfewerkstatt in der Fabrik, die Radgeber nur wärmstens empfehlen. 
Super nette Leute die dort arbeiten, nur manchmal kommt man kaum zum schrauben, weil es so voll ist dort und wenn man Kompetenz ausstrahlt, so wie ich zum Beispiel  man öfter mal um Hilfe gebeten wird, was oft natürlich auch zu ganz netten Gesprächen und Fachsimpeleien führt.

Aber die Jungs stehen dahinter und sind alle cool drauf, und das merkt man auch.


----------



## goopher (12. Januar 2011)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> In Kirchzarten würd ich einfach zum Wunderle Radladen gehen. Sehr freundliches Personal und bei Klamotten eigentlich ne ordentliche Auswahl (Vaude, Maloja, Gore, usw) zu vernünftigen Preisen.



??? 


Naja vernünftige Preise ? Eher Überteuert und leider auch ohne wirkliche Radsport Ahnung. Und was die Auswahl angeht sind sie leider auch sehr beschränkt.

Wenn es um Auswahl geht in Kirchzarten dann zum Sport Eckmann. Jedoch muss man aufpassen wenn ma hier als Verkäufer bekommt.


----------



## waldman (12. Januar 2011)

goopher schrieb:


> ???
> 
> 
> Naja vernünftige Preise ? Eher Überteuert und leider auch ohne wirkliche Radsport Ahnung. Und was die Auswahl angeht sind sie leider auch sehr beschränkt.
> ...



der vernünftige preis für ein maloja trikot ist halt nunmal überteuert 
dafür bekommt man auch ne richtig schlechte qualität. das gibts nicht überall


----------



## xXwannabeXx (19. Januar 2011)

DannyX schrieb:


> Also gerade als Selberschrauber kann ich die Selbsthilfewerkstatt in der Fabrik, die Radgeber nur wärmstens empfehlen.
> Super nette Leute die dort arbeiten, nur manchmal kommt man kaum zum schrauben, weil es so voll ist dort und wenn man Kompetenz ausstrahlt, so wie ich zum Beispiel  man öfter mal um Hilfe gebeten wird, was oft natürlich auch zu ganz netten Gesprächen und Fachsimpeleien führt.
> 
> Aber die Jungs stehen dahinter und sind alle cool drauf, und das merkt man auch.



Das klingt ja interessant.
Weißt du ,ob dort genug Platz ist um mit meinem Selbstaufbau mal vorbei zu kommen?
Muss man dort Angst haben das Teile wegkommen,wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit ein Auge drauf hat?


----------



## DannyX (20. Januar 2011)

@ wannabe

Wie viel dort los ist ist einfach von der Tageszeit abhängig. 
Samstag Mittag ist schlecht, sonst geht es meistens.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort jemand teile zockt. 
Die meisten dort wissen wahrscheinlich gar nicht mal, wie man die runterbaut und vertrauen auf ihren weiblichen Charme um die netten Angestellten (oder dich ) dazu zu bringen ihre Schrottmühlen wieder einigermaßen fit zu machen.

Im Ernst: Kann ich mir vom Publikum dort überhaupt nicht vorstellen, sind eher so alternative Studis, alle recht nett, fast ausschliesslich mit Stadtgurken unterwegs, an schicken MTBs (oder was willst du aufbauen?) hat keiner Interesse.
Werde Samstags mal vorbeischauen (hab noch ein paar Teile zu verkaufen) vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## mightyknuuut (21. Januar 2011)

joa, das kann ich bestätigen.
ich bin da bis jetzt auch immer nur mit meiner stadtgurke hin, und es waren auch immer nur stadtgurken da.
einzige ausnahme war jemand, der sich ein neues vorderrad eingespeicht hat.

und das dort teile wegkommen, kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (21. Januar 2011)

Hello !

Zwecks Bikläden in und um Freiburg. In Kirchzarten gibts keine vernüftige Beratung , null Service , da gehts nur ums verkaufen. Aroganz nach dem Motto wir sind die Helden vom Ultra Bike.
Höser Kollnau hats nicht mehr nötig.
Hilmers und der Bikehändler in der Stadtstrasse 47 Freiburg sind echt Top.
So das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung nach 16 Jahren MTB und RR

Grüsse @- all


----------



## xXwannabeXx (23. Januar 2011)

DannyX schrieb:


> @ wannabe
> 
> Wie viel dort los ist ist einfach von der Tageszeit abhängig.
> Samstag Mittag ist schlecht, sonst geht es meistens.
> ...



Ja ,ich hab dort vor ein Fully aufzubauen.
Aber eher was günstiges, mit ein paar Leichtbauteilen.
Gibts dort eigentlich auch Gewindeschneider & Co?
Kann man dort etwa auch Teile verkaufen?


----------



## DannyX (29. Januar 2011)

> Gibts dort eigentlich auch Gewindeschneider & Co?



Wenn nicht in der SHW, dann in der "normalen" Werkstatt.
Wenn du einen halbwegs kompetenten Eindruck machst, dann werden sie ihn dir leihen, denke ich.



> Kann man dort etwa auch Teile verkaufen?



Mal sehen. Brauchst du zufällig einen Staiger Oldschool CX Rahmen (ist für 26 und 28 Zoll geeignet, für 26 Zoll Canti, für 28 RR Bremsen)? 
Ohne Schaltauge, daher keine Kettenschaltung.


----------



## axisofjustice (5. Juni 2011)

Muss mal schieben, da ich inzwischen auch ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln konnte.
Direkt um die Ecke ist *Radieschen*. Recht schneller Service, faire Preise, allerdings musste letzten Sommer bei einer Bremsen-OP zwei Mal nachgebessert werden.
*Dynamo *war ich mal auf der Suche nach nem Hardtail, die Beratung war gut und freundlich, allerdings haben sie etwas wenig RÃ¤der im Laden.
*Radikal *war ich auch auf der Suche nach einem Testbike zum Kauf. Sehr freundlich, sehr kompetent, auch kein bisschen arrogant aufgrund meines eher begrenzten finanziellen Spielraums und technischen Know-Hows. Das hab ich mir beim ersten Blick in den Laden, der ja nun wirklich ein Szene-Laden sein muss, anders vorgestellt.
Das war beim *Sport Tout Terrain* hinten in Herdern ein bisschen anders. Obwohl dort vorwiegend CUBE-Bikes rumstanden, meinte der Inhaber, ein Fully fÃ¼r unter 1600â¬ sei eigentlich nicht mÃ¶glich und er wolle mir auch keinen MÃ¼ll verkaufen. Hat mich dann sozusagen aus dem Laden komplimentiert. 

Insgesamt kann man in Freiburg schon gut einkaufen und sich beraten lassen, wobei ich immer das GefÃ¼hl habe, dass alle richtig geilen Shops vermutlich irgendwo im Schwarzwald sind. Das ist in meiner alten Heimat Sauerland Ã¤hnlich. Die besten und bekanntesten Chefs haben ihre LÃ¤den in irgendwelchen 1000-Seelen DÃ¶rfern. Vermutlich, damit sie sich nicht mit so viel "ich brauch ein Mountainbike fÃ¼r den Weg zur Arbeit, darf aber nur 500â¬ kosten"-Patienten rumschlagen mÃ¼ssen. ^^


----------



## gibb3n (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte in jÃ¼ngster Zeit Probleme mit der Bremse (Membran gerissen)und erstmal nirgends einen Termin bekommen auÃer bei *Criterium. *Und in diesen Laden wÃ¼rde ich auf keinen Fall ein zweites Mal. Die "Mechaniker" habe einen Satz losgelassen wie " ich weiÃ nicht was kaputt ist, aber es ist kaputt. Aber was genau kann ich Ihnen nicht sagen, ich habe noch nie eine Bremse aufgeschraubt".....
Bin danach zu *Dynamo*. Kompetentes, leicht chaotisches Team von Jungs mit dicken Waden und Tattoos. So solls sein. Obwohl es hieÃ sorry auf 2 Wochen ausgebucht war inkl. Bestellzeit das Rad nach 4 Tagen fertig. Montagekosten fÃ¼r Bremshebel installieren und entlÃ¼ften 20â¬ trotz Versenderbike.
Zum Shoppen fÃ¼r den Modebewussten Freerider natÃ¼rich *Radikal.* Nettes Spektrum an bekleidung und ZubehÃ¶r, auch immer irgendwas reduziert. Je nach dem an wen man gerÃ¤t wird man auch nett behandelt 

Also fazit: Dynamo uneingeschrÃ¤nkt zu empfehlen, super kompetent und freundlich und auch leicht amÃ¼sant. Shopping Angebot eher dÃ¼rftig.
Radikal ebenfalls mehr als zu empfehlen, midseason jedoch heftig lange Wartezeiten. Einer der beiden Besitzer wirkt etwas grimmig  Super Shoppingangebot
Criterium, na ja was soll ich sagen. Einfach Nein, dann lieber warten und zu Dynamo !!


----------



## NUGGIZ (29. Juni 2011)

War vor einigen Wochen mal in dem Laden im ZO um mich für eine mögliche Alternative zu nem Canyon umzuschauen (was natürlich hoffnungslos war).

Der Verkäufer zeigte mir ein Bergamont und bot mir ne Proberunde an. Nach der Runde und dem Gespräch fragte ich nach einem Rad was in der Ecke stand und auch in mein Beuteschema passte. (Weiß die Marke nicht mehr)
Die Antwort des Verkäufers: Damit kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich verkaufe hier nur Bergamont Räder. 

Die Beratung war soweit ganz gut aber wenn ich in einen Fahrradladen gehe möcht ich schon über das gesaamte sortiment beraten werden.
Fand ich persönlich etwas eigenartig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (29. Juni 2011)

Bikeläden......

also mir ist vor kurzem die Schraube an der Schelle vom Bremshebel abgebrochen ( Formula The One ).
3 Läden 1 mal Sevice und das weit auserhalb von Freiburg  ( 30 km )
fuhr arbeitsbedingt gerade dran vorbei , der Verkäufer hatte die passende Schraube und kann mir auch jedes Teil einzel bestellen.
Die vorigen Läden , einer schickte mich zum Eisenwarenhändler und der nächste sagte ; ich soll mich doch um eine gebrauchte Bremse umschauen da hätte ich Eratzteile.Beide behaupten noch bei ihnen passiert so was nicht....tja.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (10. Mai 2013)

Ist zwar ein etwas älterer Thread, warum aber einen neuen aufmachen? 

Weiß jemand was die Selbsthilfewerkstatt in der Fabrik taugt? Habe es in anderen Städten schon gehabt, dass bspw. die Bremsen nicht entlüftet werden konnte, weil kein Werkzeug für sowas dar war oder der Mitarbeiter sowas einfach noch nie gemacht hat, weil normale Damenfahrräder sowas nicht haben...
Würde mir gerne eine neue Kurbel einbauen und ggf. mal die Bremsen etwas modifizieren ohne dafür ein haufen Geld für die Montage beim Fachmann auszugeben.

Können die dort mit MTBs umgehen oder eher ein Laden für Studenten mit nem alten Hobel?


----------



## Repairer (10. Mai 2013)

Oh nein!

Mit so einer Arbeit, bei der Sauberkeit und höhere Schrauberkentnisse erforderlich sind, würde ich auf gar keinen Fall in diese "Studentenwerkstatt" gehen!

Es ist keine Fachwerkstatt, die speziel für Mountainbikes gemacht wurde, sondern es ist eine Selbsthilfewerkstatt, in der so "alternative" Leute die Fahrräder (z. B. Damenräder aus den 70ern / 80ern, 3-Gang, Citybikes, Trekkingbikes, Räder mit Kinderanhänger...) von Studenten, Kindern und so anthroposophischen Ökos reparieren. Wenn in der Selbsthilfewerkstatt ca. zehn Leute sind ist dort einfach nur noch ein Chaos! Also eine Arbeit gewissenhaft auszuführen ist unter diesen Umständen nicht ganz leicht.

Geh' zum Hot Bike in der Bötzinger Str. 40

http://www.hotbike-shop.de/de/HOT-BIKE-Filialen/Freiburg/

Oder zum Sport-Tout-Terrain in der Stadtstraße 47

http://t-2.de/

Oder besorg' Dir einfach die Werkzeuge bei http://www.bike-discount.de/ oder bei http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n2/c1/Shop.html und mach' es selbst.
Die Montage- / Serviceanleitungen gibt's ja auf den Internetseiten der jeweiligen Hersteller.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (10. Mai 2013)

Danke für deine ehrliche Antwort!
Ich war zwar nie dort, habs mir aber genauso vorgestellt, wie du es beschreibst.

Danke!


----------



## ibo (11. Mai 2013)

Na ja, vom Boden essen würde ich in der Selbsthilfewerkstatt auch nicht aber ansonsten war ich immer sehr zufrieden. Entlüftet hab ich dort selbst  nicht, das Werkzeug ist aber da. 

Wenn man nicht gerade zur Stoßzeit (Samstag mittag) da ist, ist es auch echt entspannt und man bekommt schon mal das Spezialwerkzeug ausgehändigt und die kompetente Hilfe der Mitarbeiter. Ich hab dort alle Aufbauarbeiten am Reisetandem erledigt, die ich nicht zu Hause machen konnte und davor noch nie gemacht habe (Kralle und Konus aufschlagen, Scheibenbremsaufnahme fräsen, Laufräder richtig zentrieren,...). Wenn du nicht mit etwas ganz exotischem dort ankommst können die dir sicher helfen. 

Wie gesagt, ich war immer zufrieden und würde auch zum Entlüften hin gehen.

Gruß 
P.


----------



## kailer (11. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub hier gibt's ein Missverständnis: Die Werkstatt in der Fabrik stellt Werkzeug und Arbeitsfläche / Montageständer für ein paar Cent, das Schrauberwissen sollte man am besten selbst mitbringen, auch wenn die Mitarbeiter nett und hilfsbereit sind und sicher mehr Plan haben als jemand, der für Kurbeltausch und Bremsen entlüften höhere Kenntnisse (als seine eigenen?) braucht...

CDU und FDP Wähler sollten da vielleicht nicht hingehen, sonst holen sie sich noch was Ansteckendes von den ganzen "Alternativen"...


----------



## Deleted 201159 (12. Mai 2013)

Och, nur um dort drinnen mit den ganzen Ökos mal Streit anzufangen wäre mir ein Besuch jetzt mal wert...

Aber wenn ich weiß wo ich das ganze Werkzeug finde ist das schonmal gut. Leider komme ich nicht von hier und habe mein Zeug daheim gelassen. Mir extra irgendwas neues kaufen und für ein Haufen Porto alles zuschicken zu lassen finde ich unnötig.

Ich glaube ich fahre echt mal vorbei wenn meine neue Kurbel oder die neuen XT Bremsen da sind ;-)


----------



## axisofjustice (12. Mai 2013)

> Mir extra irgendwas neues kaufen und für ein Haufen Porto alles zuschicken zu lassen finde ich unnötig.


Anti-Konsum und Öko, dann passt Du doch zu dem Haufen da, wozu also Streit?

Zum Thema: Tout Terrain ist was die Werkstatt angeht oft auf Wochen hin ausgebucht, aber das Ergebnis bei meinen Bikes war bislang jedes Mal top. Kleine Sachen werden natürlich auch schneller erledigt.


----------



## MTB_Django (1. Juni 2014)

Zwar nicht direkt in Freiburg, aber in Emmendingen: *Radsport Petermann*.
Hat mir gute Preise gemacht für ein 2013 Stevens Colorado 401. Hat soweit ich weiß keine AM-HTs die findet man auch in Freiburg kaum. Außer man guckt nach Konas.

Hatte das Bike zusammen mit XT-Klickpedalen, Northwave Schuhen und Northwave Handschuhen, sowie Flaschenhalter und Flasche von Bontrager geholt. 

Sehr kompetenter Laden. Chef ist und dessen Vater ist auch meinem Vater wegen architektonischer Arbeiten am Laden bekannt.
Bietet Marin, Trek, Stevens, Bontrager, Northwave an. Herr Petermann kennt auch Hans Rey persönlich.

Wenn er mehr Marken hätte, würd ich wieder bei ihm einkaufen.

Nur Surly gibts wohl nur beim Lebensrad. Weiß jemand, wie da das Angebot ist? Hatte mich in das Surly Instigator 2.0 verknallt... XD


----------



## Endless (4. Juni 2014)

Nur so als Info...
Ich habe bei der Selbsthilfewerkstatt in der Fabrik schon zweimal meine Shimano XTR Bremsscheiben entlüften lassen.
Das bekommen die also schon hin. 
Kann natürlich sein, dass nicht jeder von den Mitarbeitern das machen kann. Jedenfalls war ich mit dem Ergebnis immer sehr zufrieden.
Nett sind die Mitarbeiter dort auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatusW. (15. September 2014)

Hallo in Runde!
Kann mir jemand bitte eine fähige Werkstatt für einen Laufradbau (Naben und Felgen sind vorhanden) in Freiburg empfehlen? 
Am liebsten im Zentrum bzw. zwischen 
Zentrum und Bad Krotzingen
Ist der BikeShop Freiburg von den Todtnau Jungs gut?
Zum Radical geh ich nicht!  ;-) 

Danke schon mal


----------



## T_Man (15. September 2014)

FlatusW. schrieb:


> Hallo in Runde!
> Kann mir jemand bitte eine fähige Werkstatt für einen Laufradbau (Naben und Felgen sind vorhanden) in Freiburg empfehlen?
> Am liebsten im Zentrum bzw. zwischen
> Zentrum und Bad Krotzingen
> ...



Ist zwar nicht genau in der Ecke, in der Du suchst, aber ein Laufradspezialist ist der Harald Glaser -> www.fahrrad-glaser.de  in 79295 Sulzburg


----------



## Triple F (16. September 2014)

... Oder frag' mal bei Kai Bendixen (Bendixen Bikes). Hat für mich auch schon Laufräder aufgebaut und die musste ich bis heute nicht nachzentrieren.


----------



## FlatusW. (24. September 2014)

T_Man schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht genau in der Ecke, in der Du suchst, aber ein Laufradspezialist ist der Harald Glaser -> www.fahrrad-glaser.de  in 79295 Sulzburg



Vielen Dank für den Tipp 
Ich bin dann mal ein bisschen weiter raus gefahren, und es hat sich gelohnt!  
Der hat wirklich sehr gute Arbeit ageliefert, ist ein sympathischer Kerl, preislich fair und hatte den Lr Satz in 3 Tagen fertig ( auf Wunsch auch schneller!)  
>Empfehlenswert!


----------



## deathmetalex (22. Oktober 2014)

FlatusW. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp
> Ich bin dann mal ein bisschen weiter raus gefahren, und es hat sich gelohnt!
> Der hat wirklich sehr gute Arbeit ageliefert, ist ein sympathischer Kerl, preislich fair und hatte den Lr Satz in 3 Tagen fertig ( auf Wunsch auch schneller!)
> >Empfehlenswert!



Harald Glaser ist DIE Adresse für Laufräder.


----------



## hollaho (22. Oktober 2014)

>schon zweimal meine Shimano XTR Bremsscheiben entlüften lassen.
>Das bekommen die also schon hin. 

Krass, jetzt bin ich beeindruckt. Daß die sogar aus der Brems*scheibe* noch die Luft raus bekommen haben.


----------



## kiwi241 (24. August 2016)

"mein favorit ist radieschen in vauban". 

Mein Favorit *WAR* das Radieschen in Vauban. Als ich mein Rad zum Reifenwechsel brachte - es war quasi fabrikneu und alles funktionierte - , waren danach Hinterreifen und Vorderreifen nicht richtig fest - was mir abends im Berufsverkehr auf einer Kreuzung durch plötzliches heftigstes Scheppern bewusst wurde. Die Vorderbremse quietschte und bremste nicht mehr. Als ich dann "wie auf Eiern" zurück geradelt war, sagte man mir, das Rad sei wohl länger gestanden und das Quietschen der Vorderbremse würde sich geben. Das Rad war aber weder gestanden noch gab sich das Quietschen. Immerhin schraubte man das Rad fest. Man teilte mir auch mit, dass der Mechaniker sonst LKWs monitere. Tja... könnte das der Grund sein, dass er sich mit den Schrauben und Schräubchen eines Hollandrads nicht so gut auskennt? Ein LKW-Fahrer möchte sicher auch nicht, dass sein Fahrzeug von einem Velomech repariert wird...  

Am Tag darauf stellte sich dann heraus, dass auch der Hinterreifen nicht fest bzw. einjustiert war und am Schutzblech scheuerte. Nachdem ich merkte, dass ich es nicht alleine hinbekomme - es handelt sich um ein Hollandrad mit verkleideter Kette - liess ich die Bremsen bei einem benachbarten Fahrradladen reparieren. Ich brauche mein Rad täglich für den Job und muss damit viele km durch die Stadt. Vorder- und Rücktrittbremse wurden eingestellt, die Reifen festgemacht und das Radieschen übernahm die Kosten. 

Leider war der Zustand von vor der Reparatur immer noch nicht wieder hergestellt. Denn die Kette schepperte und schleifte - schon seit dem ersten Reparaturversuch - im Kettenkasten als würde sie jeden Moment abspringen. Als ich das nächste Mal beim Radieschen in Freiburg vorbeifuhr, bat ich darum, noch die Kette festzuziehen ggf. ein Kettengleid zu entfernen. Dieses Reparatur musste ich wiederum bezahlen mit der Begründung, dass zwischenzeitlich ein anderer Velomechaniker dran gewesen wäre und dies verursacht hätte. 

Das war nicht so, auch wenn sie es immer wiederholten. Ich lebe seit 30 Jahren ausi auf Fahrrädern und kann schon beurteilen was funktioniert oder nicht.

MEINE NERVEN.

Hingegen habe ich den Menschen beim Lebensrad Freiburg als äusserst sympathisch erlebt. Er hat mir sogar angeboten, eine Probefahr auf seinem Fahrrad zu machen... Sympathie ist wohl unterschiedlich von Mensch zu Mensch, aber verkehrstauglich muss das Radel sein, wenn ich es schon in die Werkstatt bringe.


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (24. August 2016)

Hallo liebe Mtbler,

Was ich hier so lese klingt es nach viel Schrott der so in Freiburg abgeliefert wird.

Ich würde euch gerne anbieten mich um eure Räder zu kümmern und euch die ein oder anderen Kniffe und Tricks zu zeigen.

Ich selbst bin gelernter Zweiradmechaniker und habe auch meine Erfahrungen gemacht in der Szene. 

Ich war bei diversen Fahrradläden und habe auch bei dem ein oder anderen Hersteller gearbeitet. 

Es würde mich freuen wenn ich mal das ein oder andere Fahrrad von Ihnen inspizieren dürfte und somit auch in der lokalen bikeszene Fuß fassen kann.

Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich allen zusammen 

LG

PS falls jemand bedarf hat meldet euch einfach hier übers Forum


----------

